# Survival Slingshots Comparison



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

any of you seen the 5 videos by youtube channel, Ultimate Survival Tips, where 4 slingshots/slingbows( Pathfinder / Marksman Pocket Hunter, Pocket Predator SERE Slingshot, Survival Slingshot and Chief AJ's HFX Hunting Fishing Sling Bow) are compared and reviewed by 3 users and in the end they pick which one they feel in thier opinion was the best overall. heres the first video, just follow the "annotations/links" at the end of the videos for the rest of the videos.


----------



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice one thanks.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Ya I saw all of them and he did a great job of testing them


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

he said 30ft, is really the max effectiveness with a shooter,he hasn't been around them very much


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> he said 30ft, is really the max effectiveness with a shooter,he hasn't been around them very much


I saw these videos when he put them out and my comment was "I'd appriciate if you go to slingshotforum.com to get a better idea of slingshots because you got no idea what you are talking about."

And he removed my comment..
I didnt post this crap here cause it just makes me mad..

People dont consider slingshots as a good weapon because of guys like this smiley a$$.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > he said 30ft, is really the max effectiveness with a shooter,he hasn't been around them very much
> ...


I'll try to be nice but calling him a #@%$ would be a compliment. He has no idea about slings and what they can and can't do ... I think he did this video for the Obama voters!! Getting guys that have very little or no experience in this field to give a review ...... are you serious ! They have no idea what they are looking for, incredible, just incredible !

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wll said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > bigron said:
> ...


he probably thought you were spamming by putting the sites link in your comment.

the videos prove to me one thing- the entry level user with slingshots need to follow the same rule as they do with thier firearms, learn your weapon.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Imperial said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > zippo said:
> ...


I dont think itd possible as i spaced out the link in the comment, slingshotforum . com ... he just cant get it that he is wrong..


----------

